# New carpets and covers



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Can anyone advise me as to where I can get new carpets and covers fitted ?, preferably in the south of England, but failing that anywhere that you can stay in the van whilst the work was carried out. The good lady thinks she remembers a post about a lady who specialised in Hymers, but I cannot find it.
Thanks for any advice

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike,

New trade member Hektor03 does carpets, if that's any help.

>> See here <<

Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Dave. I'll make a note and wait to see if there are any more posts before planning a trip to Lincolnshire
regards

Mike


----------



## 117952 (Nov 3, 2008)

*new ccarpets and cushions*

Just had my 1993 hymer s660 done and i was pleased as punch a great job they did.
For cushions and curtains contact Barry at Regal Furnishings Ilkeston on 01159329988

For carpets contact Andy at Kustom Sport on 01226203347

Both places have overnight hook up points and it is all done in a day and they do a great job any questions feel free to call me on 07970678043

Tell them Robert from Ballygally, N Ireland reccomended them


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation Robert, I've made a note of both numbers, all I have to do now is pick the right time to fit everything in !

regards

Mike


----------

